# Need an adapter to make use of my tractor's hitch



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

In another post, someone suggested a trailer hitch that uses the 3 point harness. Although that would work great, I'm trying to rig something so I don't need to buy that implement. Here is a photo of my trailer hitch and tractor hitch. The trailer hitch is down as low as it will go, and still too high for the tractor's hitch I think. What could I use in this situation?

Thanks!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pioneerMan said:


> In another post, someone suggested a trailer hitch that uses the 3 point harness. Although that would work great, I'm trying to rig something so I don't need to buy that implement. Here is a photo of my trailer hitch and tractor hitch. The trailer hitch is down as low as it will go, and still too high for the tractor's hitch I think. What could I use in this situation?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 77509


Well, that is why I also offered the drawbar option to limit costs.  Go back and check that solution out. It's less than $30 if you have a drawbar.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You have all you need with this drawbar, dismantle it all and refit the ball to the drawbar, you may have to remove the bushes on each end of the drawbar so it will fit in the lower links of the tractor, and all at no cost to you, apart if the ball is not correct.


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

That is why I don't like the jockey wheels that are fixed in one position on the trailer frame.

I prefer the removeable wheels, they can be set lower and more importantly higher.

I run a couple of welds around the jockey wheels tube to give myself a few more height choices.


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

Rolex said:


> That is why I don't like the jockey wheels that are fixed in one position on the trailer frame. I prefer the removeable wheels, they can be set lower and more importantly higher.


My trailer jockey wheel, although lowered as much as it could go in the photo, I just remembered that I can pull a pin out and put the stand on it's side. I'll see if that will let me get the hitch low enough to hook onto my tractor. Thanks.


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

FredM said:


> You have all you need with this drawbar, dismantle it all and refit the ball to the drawbar, you may have to remove the bushes on each end of the drawbar so it will fit in the lower links of the tractor, and all at no cost to you, apart if the ball is not correct.


I like this idea as well, and will look into doing this.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Just be sure to prevent the 3pt drawbar hitch from rotating and damaging the trailer hitch or pulling off the ball. But as stated you have everything you need in hand. B


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Add a couple of these and you're all set.



https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-drawbar-lock-cat-1


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

ovrszd said:


> Add a couple of these and you're all set.


I'm having a hard time, ovrszd, seeing how this piece of steel would be helpful. Where does it go?









Thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

Perfect!


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Thanks Bill.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Remember that the lower links can be lifted. If you push a trailer in reverse, or have a load balanced behind the trailer axle, the links will rise and rear of the trailer will dig into the ground and/or the trailer coupling will be destroyed.

Better put something together that is secured by the top link:








A-ram med dragkula, 3-punkt | Traktortillbehör hos Kellfri.se | Köp enkelt online


Montera på en A-ram med dragkula på traktorns 3-punkt och flytta smidigt din båt, husvagn eller bilkärra. Traktortillbehör hos Kellfri.se.




www.kellfri.se


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

A top link will not stop that issue,
a chain fastened down low set to the proper length will.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a set up like that, that I use on one of my 8N's. It prevents the links from lowering or raising. If you tighten the sway chains it will restrict the sideways movement of the three point... important if you are trying to back a trailer up.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> I have a set up like that, that I use on one of my 8N's. It prevents the links from lowering or raising. If you tighten the sway chains it will restrict the sideways movement of the three point... important if you are trying to back a trailer up.


That's what I grew up with. Dad had Fords. Put those braces on and use the 3pt drawbar as if it's a rigid drawbar. Adjustable to establish various heights.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I used that drawbar to pull countless tpost with my old Ford NAA. Had a short chain and bud would sling it around post, step on chain and lift. Took a few seconds a post.

Also used to lift and drag power poles, move trailers etc…best tool for the money.


----------

